

Pregnancy guide - a bit offtopic - but cool (slide)infographic design - emilpoland
http://www.behance.net/wip/190131

======
lnanek2
Really tough to use. The fullscreen button just shows a static image
fullscreen, so you can browse the whole set in fullscreen. Even at fullscreen,
the text is blurry and tiny and the diagrams too complicated. I know a little
bit of the language, but don't even want to attempt it. Without fullscreen,
it's impossible.

I think maybe these are just bad scans from a magazine?

